# Spider x albino genetic



## Cragterharris (Jan 14, 2013)

My snakes parents are a female spider x male albino

What does that make mine? It looks like a normal, but I know it's albino het, 

What would I need to breed it with the have a chance of getting visual albinos?


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want just albino visual then it's a 100% chance every snake will be just that with a visual male and female.

If the mother was a spider *het albino* and not a normal spider then that widens the odds

25% normal het albino
25% visual albino
25% spider het albino

and the jackpot being 25% chance per snake of being an albino spider.


----------



## Cragterharris (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I want to be able to get something different from what I have


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

Cragterharris said:


> Well I want to be able to get something different from what I have


Use the link from 1st answer, it's all dependant on what you pair it with, but don't expect miracles with a normal het as genetics will dictate what is produced with percentage chances.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

spider x albino

=

50% spider het albino
50% normal het albino


As your animal looks normal then it doesn't carry the spider mutation. As one parent is albino then your animal is 100% het albino.


In order to get an albino offspring BOTH parents must carry _at least_ one copy of the albino gene.


Here are your options and percentages:


het albino x het albino

25% chance per egg of an albino snake (all normal animals from this pairing are considered 66% poss het albino)



het albino x albino

50% chance per egg of an albino snake (all normal animals from this pairing are 100% het albino).






You can increase the number of different looking offspring by introducing other mutations, but they would all have to be at least het albino for the chance of albino animals.

i.e.

lesser het albino x het albino

37.5% normal (poss het albino)
37.5% lesser (poss het albino)
12.5% albino
12.5% albino lesser



spider het albino x het albino

37.5% normal (poss het albino)
37.5% spider (poss het albino)
12.5% albino
12.5% albino spider






koyotee3 said:


> Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons



Though useful to save time, simply posting a link to a genetics calculator teaches the OP nothing and is IMHO a bit of a 'cop out'. We might as well close the entire section and just post a thread with a link to the calculator in it.

The point of this section is to teach people how to work out the answers rather than just direct them to another site.

Plus the fact that WOBPs is far from perfect and can lead to a number of misleading ideas if you don't fully understand the basics.


----------



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

bothrops said:


> spider x albino
> 
> =
> 
> ...


----------



## Jastheace141 (Sep 24, 2009)

South West Regius said:


> bothrops said:
> 
> 
> > spider x albino
> ...


----------

